# Jim King and Martin Wheeler mini seminars Friday June 4, 2004 at Fighthouse NYC



## Edgar (Mar 23, 2004)

Friday afternoon (June 4, 2004):  
From 2:00pm to 4:00pm, Jim King will do a mini-seminar on crowd work. Cost $20.00 in advance; $30.00 at the door. 
From 4:00pm to 6:00pm, Martin Wheeler will do a mini-seminar covering applications on dealing with chokes. Cost $20.00 in advance; $30.00 at the door.
Jim and Martin will be guest instructors for V.Vasiliev seminar june 5-6, 2004

http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar06.5-6,2004.html


----------

